# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Tặng mẩu 3D  tượng cho các thành viên

## quocdung tn

sao em tải về mẩu DP. không đưa vào phần mềm khác được ae ơi. giúp em với

----------


## CKD

Bác tặng mẫu hay bác muốn hỏi cách mở mẫu?

----------


## quocdung tn

dạ em muốn mở mẩu anh à.

----------


## quocdung tn

> sao em tải về mẩu DP. không đưa vào phần mềm khác được ae ơi. giúp em với


Em bấm nhầm nên tạo chủ đề mới. nhờ Admin xóa chủ đề nầy giúp em. cám ơn Admin

----------

